# Where to find WD40



## señorgringo

I have this creaking chair that's driving me bonkers (Chinese made - go figure ). The silicon spray the guy at the ferreteria sold me is complete crap and I am desperately trying to find a can of the good ole' WD40 we use in the States. I found it on Amazon.de and Amazon.co.uk but the shipping cost are exorbitant.

I live in Valencia - if someone could point me toward a source I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Overandout

For the purpose you state any light oil in a spray can will do. You can get this in any of the Chinese run mini-markets for about 2€ per can.

If you need the particular qualities of the real WD 40 (such as limescale disvolving or wax removal) which a normal spray oil won't handle, you can get it in Leroy Merlin, but it isn't cheap.

I have both at home and keep the WD 40 for "special ocassions"


----------



## tonyinspain

Any ferrateria / hardware shop usually carries wd40 
Try spraying a little olive oil on the squeek its a good substitute 
Hope this helps


----------



## RichTUK

Probably not worth a search for WD-40, it's not meant for that kinda stuff. I used to ride trails alot on my bike and most people wouldn't let you near them if they seen you had a can of that stuff. It's good for cleaning away rust at first but it's not a lubricant, so you will still need a proper one and not a regular solvent or water displacement spray.


----------



## señorgringo

RichTUK said:


> Probably not worth a search for WD-40, it's not meant for that kinda stuff. I used to ride trails alot on my bike and most people wouldn't let you near them if they seen you had a can of that stuff. It's good for cleaning away rust at first but it's not a lubricant, so you will still need a proper one and not a regular solvent or water displacement spray.


With all due respect but check the Wiki page:

WD-40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Industry/Genre/Products: lubrication 

In any case - I don't care discussing this - I have used it in the past and it works wonders. Better than that useless silicon spray that is 'supposed' to be working


----------



## señorgringo

tonyinspain said:


> Any ferrateria / hardware shop usually carries wd40
> Try spraying a little olive oil on the squeek its a good substitute
> Hope this helps


Olive oil is organic and will get rancid with time. Needs to be some petroleum based oil.


----------



## señorgringo

Overandout said:


> For the purpose you state any light oil in a spray can will do. You can get this in any of the Chinese run mini-markets for about 2€ per can.
> 
> If you need the particular qualities of the real WD 40 (such as limescale disvolving or wax removal) which a normal spray oil won't handle, you can get it in Leroy Merlin, but it isn't cheap.
> 
> I have both at home and keep the WD 40 for "special ocassions"


Thanks, they have Leroy Merlin here in Valencia - I'll go check 'em out.


----------



## RichTUK

señorgringo;1053890 said:


> With all due respect but check the Wiki page:
> 
> WD-40 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Industry/Genre/Products: lubrication
> 
> In any case - I don't care discussing this - I have used it in the past and it works wonders. Better than that useless silicon spray that is 'supposed' to be working


With all due respect... that's just Wikipedia. It's pretty much just a good degreaser and for in it to act as a light lube you need to use it pretty often to get any benefit. Was only telling you earlier as it's not very durable and the chair will probably be creaking again very soon after spraying it, just like doors do when people spray their hinges with it. 

Pretty low cost idea for the time being though, you could quickly cut back some graphite from a pencil and rub some shavings and graphite dust over where the squeaking is, graphite is an awesome dry lubricant for metal. 

GT-85 was always my spray of choice in the past. (for general things, not for my bike chain).


----------



## XTreme

WD40 is widely sold here....I'm never without it!

Nothing beats it for cleaning off oil spray from motorcycle chains....but never spray it onto the chain itself or it can dry out the O Rings.

But as a general lubricant nothing beats the old 3 in 1.

Just wish I could find Solvol Autosol here!


----------



## señorgringo

I agree with the graphite approach - have done that in the past. Unfortunately it's an office chair and the creaky parts are not exposed in a way that I could reach them.

Well, to each his own - I love WD40 - one dose usually lasted for at least six months until I had to reapply in the past.


----------



## señorgringo

Thanks mate - so what's the deal with all you Welsh hanging out here? ;-)


----------



## bob_bob

Its mainly kerosene/gasoline with a non vegetable based oil, the reason it may work on furniture is the oil and not the kerosene/gasoline (naptha actually) as that evaporates. Go for an Olive or vegetable oil spray instead. I use it on leather and not noticed any rancid smell.


----------



## XTreme

señorgringo said:


> Thanks mate - so what's the deal with all you Welsh hanging out here? ;-)


I dunno.....for years I was the only one here. 

Generally we're not nomadic like the Scots or Irish......the Welsh just tend to stay in Wales and moan about how bad it is rather than get off their ass.

But try to acertain that none of them here are from Carediff.....cos they'll be dumbass [email protected] if they are.


----------



## tonyinspain

señorgringo said:


> Olive oil is organic and will get rancid with time. Needs to be some petroleum based oil.


Used it on sqeeky hinges works fine


----------



## señorgringo

XTreme said:


> But try to acertain that none of them here are from Carediff.....cos they'll be dumbass [email protected] if they are.


Carediff? Is that how to say it in Welsh? I thought it was Cardiff ;-)


----------



## RichTUK

XTreme said:


> I dunno.....for years I was the only one here.
> 
> Generally we're not nomadic like the Scots or Irish......the Welsh just tend to stay in Wales and moan about how bad it is rather than get off their ass.
> 
> But try to acertain that none of them here are from Carediff.....cos they'll be dumbass [email protected] if they are.


We are from Cardiff and Newport


----------



## tonyinspain

RichTUK said:


> We are from Cardiff and Newport


Never mind cant all be perfect )


----------



## VFR

XTreme said:


> WD40 is widely sold here....I'm never without it!
> 
> Nothing beats it for cleaning off oil spray from motorcycle chains....but never spray it onto the chain itself or it can dry out the O Rings.
> 
> But as a general lubricant nothing beats the old 3 in 1.
> 
> Just wish I could find Solvol Autosol here!


A rag soaked in diesel works a treat & I use PEEK as its far better that autosol IMO. 
Never used anything else on the VFR once I found out about PEEK and still use it today.


----------



## XTreme

playamonte said:


> A rag soaked in diesel works a treat & I use PEEK as its far better that autosol IMO.
> Never used anything else on the VFR once I found out about PEEK and still use it today.


Can you get that over here?


----------



## RichTUK

Raped and shot? Can't remember Cardiff being that kind of place tbh. My Girlfriend is from Cardiff but I dont think shes lived there since she was in primary school, she has probably lived in Spain longer than Cardiff now. 

I'm from Newport though, and whats wrong with bridges, we had the Ryder Cup so it cant be that much of a boring place, oh wait... the Ryder Cup is golf right... hmmm maybe it's a little boring. And we don't need Jeff Bridges, we got Martin Sheen


----------



## XTreme

RichTUK said:


> Raped and shot? Can't remember Cardiff being that kind of place tbh. My Girlfriend is from Cardiff but I dont think shes lived there since she was in primary school, she has probably lived in Spain longer than Cardiff now.
> 
> I'm from Newport though, and whats wrong with bridges, we had the Ryder Cup so it cant be that much of a boring place, oh wait... the Ryder Cup is golf right... hmmm maybe it's a little boring. And we don't need Jeff Bridges, we got Martin Sheen


You'll probably guess where I'm from Rich!










And I hate that place even _more_ than I hate Carediff! And from a Jack that's really saying something!


----------



## jimenato

Miserable Taffs!

I like Swansea and Cardiff and I'm English!


----------



## RichTUK

jimenato said:


> Miserable Taffs!
> 
> I like Swansea and Cardiff and I'm English!


I love Newport, prefer Alicante though. Cardiff is alright, can be fun for a little visit every now and again. Never really go to Swansea, was normally just a place to pass through as I went to Aberystwyth on the bus.


----------



## baldilocks

XTreme said:


> I dunno.....for years I was the only one here.
> 
> Generally we're not nomadic like the Scots or Irish......the Welsh just tend to stay in Wales and moan about how bad it is rather than get off their ass.
> 
> But try to acertain that none of them here are from Carediff.....cos they'll be dumbass [email protected] if they are.


Unless they go south to Patagonia where they speak better Welsh than the Southwellians!!


----------



## baldilocks

tonyinspain said:


> Used it on sqeeky hinges works fine


It's not too bad on whinging Poms either.


----------



## RichTUK

baldilocks said:


> Unless they go south to Patagonia where they speak better Welsh than the Southwellians!!


? The vast majority of Welsh language speakers are in South Wales (from the Swansea County to Monmouthshire) so...


----------



## XTreme

RichTUK said:


> ? The vast majority of Welsh language speakers are in South Wales (from the Swansea County to Monmouthshire) so...


Hang on Rich.....you forgot those tightassed Gogs:


----------



## baldilocks

and those from Gwynedd


----------



## RichTUK

baldilocks said:


> and those from Gwynedd


Not really, yeah % wise per person most people there speak Welsh but theres not really that many people that live there, tens of thousands more people live in Newport than Gwynedd and you can fit Newport into Gwynedd maybe 1200 or even 1300 times over. So more people per hundred do speak Welsh more in West, Mid and North Wales than the South but the south has more Welsh speakers than anywhere else.


----------



## tonyinspain

Personally i love wales just never seem to visited the place without it pouring down 
Ive been on exercise many times and not once has it not rained 
No wonder its so green😆


----------



## VFR

XTreme said:


> Can you get that over here?


PM me.


----------



## bob_bob

XTreme said:


> I dunno.....for years I was the only one here.
> 
> Generally we're not nomadic like the Scots or Irish......the Welsh just tend to stay in Wales and moan about how bad it is rather than get off their ass.
> 
> But try to acertain that none of them here are from Carediff.....cos they'll be dumbass [email protected] if they are.


I think you'll find there are more Welsh singing about Wales abroad than there are living in Wales and Benidorm seems to turn into 'little Wales' in the summer.

Cardiff is a great city and Swansea's not bad. I've been living full time about twenty miles from Cardiff for a few years now, the people are really friendly so for those of you who don't know Wales and the people please ignore XTreme's rude and crude posts (why have the graphics not been removed by a mod, they are deeply offensive) as thankfully he or she is not representative of the Welsh people.

The sun is shining today with the forecast for more over the next week.

Xtreme, you can add a spell checker to your browser.


----------



## tonyinspain

bob_bob said:


> I think you'll find there are more Welsh singing about Wales abroad than there are living in Wales and Benidorm seems to turn into 'little Wales' in the summer.
> 
> Cardiff is a great city and Swansea's not bad. I've been living full time about twenty miles from Cardiff for a few years now, the people are really friendly so for those of you who don't know Wales and the people please ignore XTreme's rude and crude posts (why have the graphics not been removed by a mod, they are deeply offensive) as thankfully he or she is not representative of the Welsh people.
> 
> The sun is shining today with the forecast for more over the next week.
> 
> Xtreme, you can add a spell checker to your browser.


Bob bob i could do with a spellchecker on my expat app on my iphone any help would be appreciated


----------

